# NAS/Homeserver Selbstbau (OS?) oder Fertiglösung?



## Superwip (27. Juli 2014)

*NAS/Homeserver Selbstbau (OS?) oder Fertiglösung?*

Ich würde mir gerne ein NAS bzw. einen Homeserver zulegen.

Anforderungen:
-Zugriff auf die darauf abgelegten Datein lokal und via Internet über PC (Windows, eventuell Linux) und idealerweise auch Smartphone (Android)
-Möglichkeit (mindestens) 2 HDDs mit der Option auf RAID 1 nutzen zu können
-Idealerweise Downloadclient für FTP und Bittorrent
-1000 BASE-T Ethernet, Aufrüstoption auf 10GBASE-T (via PCIe) wäre ein Pluspunkt
-Streaming von Mediendatein via dlna oder dergleichen wird in absehbarer Zukunft nicht benötigt kann aber natürlich nicht schaden
-Steuerung/Konfiguration via Browser und/oder eventuell Telnet/SSH
-Energieverbrauch/Effizienz nicht besonders wichtig

Als mögliche Fertiglösung ist mir das Synology DS214se ins Auge gefallen. Als alternative Bastellösung würde ich zum ASRock Q1900TM-ITX tendieren und ein entsprechendes Gehäuse dazu bauen. Eine ARM basierende Selbstbaulösung wurde verworfen da es keine ARM Boards gibt die eine 3,5"-HDD mit Spannung versorgen können. Bei der Wahl des Betriebssystems für letzteres bin ich ziemlich planlos, ich hab mich bisher noch nicht/kaum mit den Vor- und Nachteilen der diversen spezialisierten NAS/Homeserver Betriebssysteme und sonstigen Betriebssysteme die sich ebenfalls für diese Aufgabe eignen können und könnten beschäftigt.


----------



## Jimini (27. Juli 2014)

*AW: NAS/Homeserver Selbstbau (OS?) oder Fertiglösung?*

Ich gehe mal auf ein Linux-System ein:


Superwip schrieb:


> -Zugriff auf die darauf abgelegten Datein lokal und via Internet über PC (Windows, eventuell Linux) und idealerweise auch Smartphone (Android)


Wie möchtest du auf die Daten zugreifen? HTTP(S), Samba/CIFS, NFS...?


> -Möglichkeit (mindestens) 2 HDDs mit der Option auf RAID 1 nutzen zu können


Stellt kein Problem dar.


> -Idealerweise Downloadclient für FTP und Bittorrent


Per Webinterface steuerbare BT-Clients gibt es meines Wissens für Linux.


> -1000 BASE-T Ethernet, Aufrüstoption auf 10GBASE-T (via PCIe) wäre ein Pluspunkt


Stellt kein Problem dar.


> -Streaming von Mediendatein via dlna oder dergleichen wird in absehbarer Zukunft nicht benötigt kann aber natürlich nicht schaden


Mit DLNA habe ich mich bislang nicht beschäftigt.


> -Steuerung/Konfiguration via Browser und/oder eventuell Telnet/SSL


Jedes Linux-/ Unix-System kannst du via SSH bedienen, von Telnet rate ich aus Sicherheitsgründen ab. Es gibt ebenfalls Möglichkeiten, entsprechende Systeme über den Browser zu bedienen (besispielsweise Webmin), aber diese empfehle ich aus Sicherheitsgründen nicht.

Grundsätzlich brauchst du für ein NAS oder einen Homeserver kein besonderes Betriebssystem - sowas kannst du etwa mit jeder gängigen Linux-Distribution bewerkstelligen. Ich persönlich würde nur auf die grafische Oberfläche verzichten, da man sowas in aller Regel bei solchen Systemen nicht braucht. Ferner kann man ein solches System mit Standard-Hardware bestücken, meine beiden Fileserver sind völlig normale Systeme, nur haben sie eben mehr Festplatten.

MfG Jimini


----------



## Superwip (27. Juli 2014)

*AW: NAS/Homeserver Selbstbau (OS?) oder Fertiglösung?*



> Wie möchtest du auf die Daten zugreifen? HTTP(S), Samba/CIFS, NFS...?



SMB also Samba/CIFS



> von Telnet rate ich aus Sicherheitsgründen ab.



Stimmt natürlich, wenn das NAS auch via Internet erreichbar sein soll...

________
Eine konkrete Empfehlung für ein bestimmtes OS hast du nicht? Unnötig kompliziert sollte es auch nicht sein; kannst du eine spezialisierte "Fertiglösung" wie etwa FreeNAS oder Open Media Vault empfehlen?


----------



## Jimini (27. Juli 2014)

*AW: NAS/Homeserver Selbstbau (OS?) oder Fertiglösung?*



Superwip schrieb:


> Stimmt natürlich, wenn das NAS auch via Internet erreichbar sein soll...


 Auch im lokalen Netz würde ich Telnet nicht einsetzen - man muss es ja nicht unnötig einfach machen, die Verbindung zu belauschen 


> Eine konkrete Empfehlung für ein bestimmtes OS hast du nicht? Unnötig kompliziert sollte es auch nicht sein; kannst du eine spezialisierte "Fertiglösung" wie etwa FreeNAS oder Open Media Vault empfehlen?


 Da habe ich nicht genug Erfahrung mit. Ich habe mich bisher eingehend nur mit Gentoo, Debian und Ubuntu auseinandergesetzt. Fertiglösungen waren mir bisher immer zu starr und unflexibel.

MfG Jimini


----------



## sepei (27. Juli 2014)

*AW: NAS/Homeserver Selbstbau (OS?) oder Fertiglösung?*

Hallo,

was spricht den gegen ein Steckernetzteil auf 12Volt um die HDD bei einer ARM Lösung zu versorgen?


----------



## K3n$! (27. Juli 2014)

*AW: NAS/Homeserver Selbstbau (OS?) oder Fertiglösung?*

Schau mal in meinen Thread: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/linux-und-sonstige-betriebssysteme/341560-homeserver-fileserver.html

Ich habe quasi das gleiche Problem gehabt und habe mich schlussendlich für einen Server von Dell entschieden. 
Ich würde dir das auch empfehlen 

Zum OS steht auch einiges im Thread. Ich habe auch lange gesucht und bin letztlich bei Debian gelandet/geblieben. 
Ich administriere den Server allerdings ausschließlich via SSH / Konsole. Wenn du dich damit etwas befasst, funktioniert das echt gut. 
Gerade zu Programmen unter Debian/Ubuntu findet man viele Tutorials. 

FreeNAS habe ich verworfen, weil ich keine Kenntnisse über FreeBSD habe/hatte und man für das ZFS Dateisystem viel RAM haben sollte (laut Wiki).
OpenMediaVault basiert auf Debian 6. Das wollte ich auch erst nehmen, aber dann habe ich doch lieber das pure Debian genommen und es selbst 
eingerichtet. Zum einen weißt du dann auch, was du gemacht hast und das System ist auch auf einem aktuellen Stand. Alles was dir OMV mitbringt, 
kannst du auch selbst einbauen. 

Das einzige, was mein schlanker Debian Server nicht bietet, ist eine Weboberfläche, die ich aber aus oben genannten Gründen nicht nutzen möchte
und eigentlich auch nicht brauche.

Edit: Zum Thema ARM: Hier hast du evtl. auch Probleme mit der Software. Meinen Teamspeak Server gibt es zum Beispiel nicht als ARM Variante.


----------



## Abductee (28. Juli 2014)

*AW: NAS/Homeserver Selbstbau (OS?) oder Fertiglösung?*

Weboberfläche zum Administrieren ist gar kein Problen, unabhängig vom Betriebssystem.
Du braucht nur ein Mainboard mit IPMI.
http://geizhals.at/?cat=mbson&xf=494_IPMI~4400_6#xf_top

Da loggst du dich über einen Java-fähigen Browser auf die IP vom Server ein und bekommst einen vollständigen Remote-Desktop.
Du kannst über die Remote Oberfläche auch ins Bios, kannst dem Rechner beim Starten zusehen, Iso`s übers Netzwerk einbinden, etc...
Das ist wirklich eine absolut geniale Sache.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadie (28. Juli 2014)

*AW: NAS/Homeserver Selbstbau (OS?) oder Fertiglösung?*

IPMI kann der Dell genau so gut 
DELL PowerEdge T20 - Pentium G3220 Mini-Tower Server + 2 Jahre Vor-Ort-Service

Reicht auch in der Konfig für alle Anforderungen dicke aus  (wie von K3n$! erwähnt)


----------



## Superwip (28. Juli 2014)

*AW: NAS/Homeserver Selbstbau (OS?) oder Fertiglösung?*



> Schau mal in meinen Thread: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/li...ileserver.html


 
 Interessant... auf den ersten Blick fällt mir schon etwas auf: Open-VPN; wollte ich eigentlich immer schon mal nutzen aber ich hab jetzt gar nicht daran gedacht...



> Weboberfläche zum Administrieren ist gar kein Problen, unabhängig vom Betriebssystem.
> Du braucht nur ein Mainboard mit IPMI.
> Mainboards mit CPU mit Formfaktor: Mini-ITX, Besonderheiten: IPMI Preisvergleich | Geizhals Österreich


 
 Ein teurer Spaß...



> IPMI kann der Dell genau so gut
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


 
 Und ist billiger als jedes einzelne MB mit diesem Feature...


----------



## shadie (28. Juli 2014)

*AW: NAS/Homeserver Selbstbau (OS?) oder Fertiglösung?*

IPMI muss jedoch bei dem Dell T20 wohl noch vor der Benutzung eingerichtet werden.
Ich will das die ganze Zeit schon testen, kam aber noch nie dazu.

Muss mir da das Handbuch mal zu Gemüte führen.


----------



## Abductee (28. Juli 2014)

*AW: NAS/Homeserver Selbstbau (OS?) oder Fertiglösung?*

Wo hat der Dell IPMI? Dem fehlt dazu ja schonmal die zweite LAN-Buchse.
Oder ist das wie bei den HP Microservern ein Feature was sich über eine Karte nachrüsten lässt?


----------



## shadie (28. Juli 2014)

*AW: NAS/Homeserver Selbstbau (OS?) oder Fertiglösung?*

http://partnerdirect.dell.com/sites/channel/Documents/Dell-PowerEdge-T20-Server-Technical-Guide.pdf

Steinigt mich nicht wenn ich falsch liege!
ich muss das wie gesagt bei mir daheim auch noch testen.
Laut handbuch soll IPMI aber gehen (steht da zumindest)

Server and embedded server management
The Dell T20 is Intelligent Platform Management Interface (IPMI) v2.0 compliant.


----------



## Abductee (28. Juli 2014)

*AW: NAS/Homeserver Selbstbau (OS?) oder Fertiglösung?*

"compliant" bedeutet hier nur das er es dem Standard entspricht, bzw. dafür freigegeben ist.
IPMI wird hier wie beim HP Microserver über eine extra Steckkarte realisiert die extra kostet.


----------



## Superwip (29. Juli 2014)

*AW: NAS/Homeserver Selbstbau (OS?) oder Fertiglösung?*

Ob IPMI überhaupt eine "Patentlösung" darstellt sei dahingestellt- es kommt mir doch etwas unnötig aufwendig (und teuer) vor.

 Wenn es keine einfacheren Möglichkeiten in dieses Richtung gibt (auch wenn ich mir das kaum vorstellen kann) dann eben Konsole.


----------



## Abductee (29. Juli 2014)

*AW: NAS/Homeserver Selbstbau (OS?) oder Fertiglösung?*

Du hast mit IPMI halt einen 100% Remotezugriff und das dazu noch saubequem.
Biosupdate, Betriebssystem installieren, etc.. ist kein Problem und das unabhängig vom Betriebssystem.
Günstig ist es aber nicht, da geb ich dir recht.


----------



## K3n$! (29. Juli 2014)

*AW: NAS/Homeserver Selbstbau (OS?) oder Fertiglösung?*

Aber wie oft macht man denn ein Biosupdate oder installiert das OS vom Server neu? Das kommt wohl eher extrem selten vor.


----------



## shadie (29. Juli 2014)

*AW: NAS/Homeserver Selbstbau (OS?) oder Fertiglösung?*

sehe ich ähnlich.
ich habe meinen im Abstellraum stehen.
an der Wand hängt ein alter TFT von mir, wenn ich ein Bild brauche vom bios stöpsel ich den TFT einfach kurz an den Strom an und mach mein Biosupdate.
In der Regel läuft der server ja aber die ganze Zeit.

Bei mir aktuell eine Uptime von 12 Tagen ohne Probs (habe den Server erst seit kurzem).

Daher ist mir IPMI auch eigentlich nicht so wichtig...in einem Datencenter macht das natürlich mehr als nur Sinn!


----------



## Superwip (29. Juli 2014)

*AW: NAS/Homeserver Selbstbau (OS?) oder Fertiglösung?*

Grundsätzlich habe ich kein Problem damit den Server auch "vor Ort" einzurichten...


----------



## Abductee (29. Juli 2014)

*AW: NAS/Homeserver Selbstbau (OS?) oder Fertiglösung?*



K3n$! schrieb:


> Aber wie oft macht man denn ein Biosupdate oder installiert das OS vom Server neu? Das kommt wohl eher extrem selten vor.


Absolut.
Aber spiel mal ein Update ein und er bleibt beim Starten hängen, was machst du dann?

Wenn man einen kleinen Bildschirm zur verfügung hat den mal schnell mal einschalten kann und man kommt auch bequem zum Rechner, ist das natürlich die billigste Lösung.


----------



## Superwip (29. Juli 2014)

*AW: NAS/Homeserver Selbstbau (OS?) oder Fertiglösung?*



> Wenn man einen kleinen Bildschirm zur verfügung hat den mal schnell mal einschalten kann



Ist der Fall.


----------



## TheBadFrag (30. Juli 2014)

*AW: NAS/Homeserver Selbstbau (OS?) oder Fertiglösung?*

Wieso muss man an einem Server ein Bios Update machen?  Ein Bios Update macht man nur, wenn Hardware nicht richtig läuft, sonst lässt man die Finger davon. Und wer bastelt ständig neue Hardware in einen Server?


----------



## Abductee (30. Juli 2014)

*AW: NAS/Homeserver Selbstbau (OS?) oder Fertiglösung?*

Um Bugs auszumerzen?
Gerade bei einem 24h Knecht erhoffe ich mir durch ein aktuelles Bios einen stabileren Betrieb.
Supermicro und Co. sind eh so geizig mit den Updates, da wird nur was geändert wenn es auch wirklich notwendig ist.


----------



## TheBadFrag (30. Juli 2014)

*AW: NAS/Homeserver Selbstbau (OS?) oder Fertiglösung?*

Einen stabileren Betrieb? Crasht dein Server ständig wegen Hardwareproblemen? Wenn nicht dann bringt ein neues Bios nur neue Probleme mit sich. Wenn ein Server stabil läuft, dann macht man auf keinen Fall ein Bios Update. Denn wo kein Fehler ist, kann keiner behoben werden.


----------



## Abductee (30. Juli 2014)

*AW: NAS/Homeserver Selbstbau (OS?) oder Fertiglösung?*

Ein Bios Update ist meiner Meinung nach nie verkehrt.
Mir könnte ja auch der RAM kaputt werden und der neue RAM wird vom alten Bios nicht unterstützt.
Es gibt genug Fehler die sich erst im Laufe der Zeit bemerkbar machen, bzw. erst mit einem Hardwarewechsel.

Probleme durch ein Bios Update kenne ich nur wenn während des Vorganges etwas schief läuft.


----------



## Jimini (31. Juli 2014)

*AW: NAS/Homeserver Selbstbau (OS?) oder Fertiglösung?*

Mir wäre das Risiko eines BIOS-Updates auch zu hoch, solange alles stabil läuft. Insbesondere der (hypothetische) Fall, dass danach vielleicht irgendwelche neuen Probleme mit dem SATA-Controller auftreten könnten, wäre mir zu krass.

MfG Jimini


----------



## BloodySuicide (31. Juli 2014)

*AW: NAS/Homeserver Selbstbau (OS?) oder Fertiglösung?*

Mit nem neuen BIOS kann man auch den Verbrauch senken 
Bei einem 24h Knecht lohnt sich sowas schon


----------



## TheBadFrag (31. Juli 2014)

*AW: NAS/Homeserver Selbstbau (OS?) oder Fertiglösung?*



BloodySuicide schrieb:


> Mit nem neuen BIOS kann man auch den Verbrauch senken
> Bei einem 24h Knecht lohnt sich sowas schon


 Wie soll das denn gehen? Vielleicht nur, wenn nach einem Bios Update die Hälfte der Sachen auf dem Board nicht mehr geht.


----------



## BloodySuicide (31. Juli 2014)

Ist durch den Treiber besser ansprechbar oder es werden neue Energiesparoptionen hinzugefügt. Im 10W Fred im Luxx kannst du von entsprechenden Tests lesen. Habs selber durch  7W IDLE sind schon verdammt gut


----------



## TheBadFrag (31. Juli 2014)

*AW: NAS/Homeserver Selbstbau (OS?) oder Fertiglösung?*

Einen Server mit 7W idle? Wie soll das denn gehen?  Nen Netzteil gebrückt mit 2 Festplatten knackt im Leerlauf ja schon fast die 7 Watt.


----------



## Jimini (31. Juli 2014)

*AW: NAS/Homeserver Selbstbau (OS?) oder Fertiglösung?*



TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Einen Server mit 7W idle? Wie soll das denn gehen?  Nen Netzteil gebrückt mit 2 Festplatten knackt im Leerlauf ja schon fast die 7 Watt.


 Dann ist es vielleicht ein Server mit einer einzelnen SSD 

MfG Jimini


----------



## BloodySuicide (1. August 2014)

Man könnte die Platten auch ausschalten lassen 
Die 7W waren wirklich nur mit SSD. Das macht aber nicht wirklich neun Unterschied. Hab mich ja auf das BIOS-Update bezogen


----------

